# Betta is stuck



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Alright so i noticed that my betta seems to be stuck floating at the top of his tank on his side, he also looks a bit bloated. I recently changed his food from ultracolor tropical flakes to freeze dried bloodworms, though im not sure if that would have anything to do with it. Anyone have any idea whats wrong with him?


----------



## Bhunley (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm really new at this, but I understand freeze dried foods, especially bloodworms, will soak up water. So if the Betta ate a dry bloodworm it possibly swelled up with water inside his stomach.

I soak my bloodworms in a cup of tank water before placing in the tank.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

He sounds like he has a very bad case of bloat. Usually when it gets that bad it's to late. But you can try fasting him for about 4-5 days then give him squashed up frozen peas. Thaw out then blanch them then squish them up and see if he eats them for a few days. Frozen bloodworms are fine for Bettas. Just remember that there stomach is only as big as there eyeball so don't over feed.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Alright, I'll try the pea thing. He seems to be a bit better now and is swimming around through the tank. However he is still floating up to the top a bit when he stops swimming.


----------



## Bhunley (Apr 2, 2011)

Will Bettas eat peas? I was thinking they're carnivores, not omnivores.

Frozen bloodworms would be fine. You said freeze-dried bloodworms above, and I have read that those do balloon inside fish as they absorb water. Freeze-dried food is completely devoid of moisture, so the volume of food would be better seen if it soaks in water first.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes that's a very common sign of bloat.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

> Will Bettas eat peas? I was thinking they're carnivores, not omnivores.



omnivores. Mine also likes to graze on algae wafers as a treat.


----------



## Aflat (Apr 16, 2011)

A large majority to like a veggie snack sometimes.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes they will eat crushed peas.


----------



## Bhunley (Apr 2, 2011)

I tried crushed peas with my Betta...I've never seen him eat so fast! He certainly likes the peas.

Learned something new!


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Corwin, how is your betta today? Is he getting any better? I hope it works out alright.


----------

